# Alternative zu NOKIA X6?



## Bull56 (6. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich suche eine alternative zum NOKIA X6.
Das Smartphone sollte unter 250 euro kosten und eine 3,5mm klinke für kopfhörer haben und möglichst ein symbian OS haben.
was mich an dem x6 stört ist hauptsächlich der fehlende microSD kardtenslot.
Welche smartphones in dieser preisklasse könnt ihr mir empfehlen. GPS sollte es außerdem auch noch haben-kostenloses!

unwichtig ist für mich die kamera und der interne speicher solange ich microsds nachrüsten kann.

wäre über jede hilfe glücklich

bitte nur vorschläge ohne branding

lg B56


----------



## Gamer_95 (6. September 2010)

Also ich wollte mri auch erst das x6 holen...
Allerdings hat es mir dann doch nciht soo zugesagt.
Jetzt habe ich ein Samsung Wave und bin Super zufrieden.
Das Ding ist wirklich FTW!
Super kamera, Top Musikplayer, hammer bedienung und super Display.
Da kann das x6 nciht mithalten.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat das.
Deswegen habe ich einen Direkten vergleich.


----------



## mariohanaman (6. September 2010)

ist das symbian os nicht gerade schlecht für touchscreens soweit ich weiß ?


----------



## fuddles (6. September 2010)

Symbian Touchscreen Handys sind allesamt super lahm.

Aber wenns Symbian sein muss dann das Sony Ericsson Vivaz: Sony Ericsson Vivaz cosmic black Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gibts auch als Pro Variante mit QWERTZ Tasta.
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a509042.html


----------



## Dartwurst (7. September 2010)

Das Samsung Wave ist ein sehr gutes Handy. Aber es hat kein gratis GPS. Und ob Du es unter 250€ bekommst weiss ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## iRaptor (7. September 2010)

Reichen dir bei x6 nicht 16 GB aus?
Wobei ich dir ein Nokia x6 oder ein Touchscreen Handy mit Symbian OS nicht empfehlen kann.


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

iRaptor schrieb:


> Reichen dir bei x6 nicht 16 GB aus?
> Wobei ich dir ein Nokia x6 oder ein Touchscreen Handy mit Symbian OS nicht empfehlen kann.



Versteh ich allerdings auch nicht selbst ein X6 mit 8GB lässt sich wunderbar verwalten und es passt ordenlich Musik drauf, habe z. z. 480 Musiktitel und habe noch ca. 3,6 GB frei, das kapazitive Touchscreen ist schon verdammt gut, Probleme hatte ich mit meinem X6 bisher auch noch nicht gehabt.


----------



## Bull56 (7. September 2010)

also ich finde das symbian os garnicht so schlecht. zudem möchte ich das gerne da ich da selber drin rumfummeln kann wenn mir sachen nicht gefallen.
was mir halt nicht so gut gefiel bei dem x6 war der fehlende microsd slot. aber 8gb sollten ja reichen.
wo bekommt man das handy denn günstig geliefert?-für die 8gb version müsste ich etwa 225 euro bezahlen...

welche tipps habt ihr noch-aber das gps ist mir schon sher wichtig!

danke für die tipps 

#edit<: hat das se vivaz einen kapazitiven touchscreen???


----------



## fuddles (7. September 2010)

Nein der Vivaz Touchscreen ist resistiv. Also funktioniert über Druck.
Glaube Symbian unterstützt gar keine resistiven Bildschirme.


----------



## ShiZon (7. September 2010)

@bull56: Hast du dir schon einmal meine Meinung über das X6 durchgelesen, da kannst du dir ein ungefähres Bild von dem Smartphone machen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...d-navigation/115491-meinung-nokia-x6-8gb.html

Hast du keinen Händler in deiner Nähe wo du ein X6 8GB ohne Branding vor Ort kaufen kannst?


----------



## iRaptor (7. September 2010)

Schau mal auf Ebay.
Da hab ich mir damals ein X6 mit 16 GB für 220 € gekauft.
Habe es aber gleich wieder verkauft und mir ein Desire gehohlt.


----------



## Bull56 (7. September 2010)

ShiZon schrieb:


> @bull56: Hast du dir schon einmal meine Meinung über das X6 durchgelesen, da kannst du dir ein ungefähres Bild von dem Smartphone machen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...d-navigation/115491-meinung-nokia-x6-8gb.html
> 
> Hast du keinen Händler in deiner Nähe wo du ein X6 8GB ohne Branding vor Ort kaufen kannst?




wenn ich nicht das problem hätte das ich wegen einem motorradunfall vorläufig im rollstuhl sitze...

zudem habe ich kein geld zum rausschmeißen und die 6gb bei dem x6 sind mir auch zu wenig also werde ich mir wenn überhaupt die 16gb version kaufen müssen-leider

symbian unterstützt keine resistiven touchscreens=witz?

hmm-also ich werde mal nach dem vivaz oder dem x6 schauen. ansonsten scheint es ja keine richtigen alternativen zu geben...

sonst noch handys mit gps und touchscreen im angebot?


----------



## iRaptor (7. September 2010)

Vill. das HTC Wildfire.


----------



## Bull56 (8. September 2010)

hmm-ich könnte noch das n97 mini für 240 euro neu bekommen ?!

was haltet ihr davon?-qualitativ finde ich das besser als das x6 und es hat einen kartenslot!

zudem gefällt mir die qwertz tastatur-nur der touchscreen ist resistiv 

was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## DrSin (8. September 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Symbian Touchscreen Handys sind allesamt super lahm.
> 
> Aber wenns Symbian sein muss dann das Sony Ericsson Vivaz: Sony Ericsson Vivaz cosmic black Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> ...



Lol u made my day!

Grad von allen S60v5 Geräten ist das Vivaz mit am lahmsten und hat recht schlecht abgeschnitten, wenns das schnellste sein soll, wäre es das Samsung i8910 HD, meins würde ich abgeben 

Sonst bist du mit dem X6 imho besser bedient als mit dem N97.


----------



## Bull56 (8. September 2010)

hmm

ich denke aber ich nehme das n97 da ich es billiger bekomme und es verarbeitungstechnisch besser aussieht. zudem kann ich einfach nicht auf einen microSD kartenslot verzichten...

hat noch jemand gegenvorschläge???


----------



## ShiZon (8. September 2010)

Bull56 schrieb:


> hmm
> 
> ich denke aber ich nehme das n97 da ich es billiger bekomme und es verarbeitungstechnisch besser aussieht. zudem kann ich einfach nicht auf einen microSD kartenslot verzichten...
> 
> hat noch jemand gegenvorschläge???



Vielleicht könnte dir der kleine Bruder gefallen das Nokia X3, dabei handelt es sich um ein kastriertes X6, die Alternative wiederum vom X3 wäre das 5230. Etwas anderes fällt mir auf die schnelle nicht ein.


----------



## STSLeon (8. September 2010)

Wie schon erwähnt wäre mein Favorit das HTC Wildfire. Bietet eigentlich alles was du willst und kostet nicht so viel.


----------



## Bull56 (9. September 2010)

also ich habe mir jetzt das nokia n97 mini bestellt für 250 €
ich finde von den reinen daten und der vearbeitung ist das ein top handy. was die software angeht kann ich halt nicht soviel sagen außer das ich mit dem symbian gut zurecht komme...
meiner meinung nac ist das auch besser als das x6 vor allem wegen dem microsd slot und der verarbeitung...

testbericht werde ioch denke ich noch hier reinschreiben um meine erfahrungen zu schildern...


----------



## Bull56 (9. September 2010)

gut - also mein n97 mini ist heute gekommen und ich bin davon überzeugt - vor allem nach dem ersten softwareupdate


----------

